# Bike transport machines - best of photo gallery



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Post your sweet bike transport vehicle or post your dream rig. Give it a title and a description why it's so rad!!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Crosstrekkin








1984 Land Rover 110 V8 County









87 VW Syncro van, goes anywhere and a place to sleep!









95 bronco super fun shuttle vehicle









Unimog


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Sporty








Rowdy








Classic


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Because SeaSucker.
Because Mustang GT.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/whats-you-rides-ride-91684.html


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

more


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

The 8 wheel thing doesn't even have a rack/bike? What is the point of this thread? Everyone is going to think theirs is the best anyway?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Jayem said:


> The 8 wheel thing doesn't even have a rack/bike? What is the point of this thread? Everyone is going to think theirs is the best anyway?


Someone is grumpy.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Jayem said:


> The 8 wheel thing doesn't even have a rack/bike?


That's because the fleet of V-10 fatbikes is on the inside. #overkill


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

highights story

Photo Gallery: Mtbr users show off awesome bike hauling vehicles | Mountain Bike Review


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

Not mine, but this is like what I would do with a big bugdet, mercedes sprinter:


----------



## freerider1 (May 1, 2006)

*Ma Hauler*

My bike hauler, older pic. 2003 Chevy Avalanche 4x4


----------



## trail.head (Mar 12, 2011)

*Breezy...*

Didn't see this till now!!... Here's mine pare...


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

A nice quarter rainbow after the thunderstorm, in the Colorado front range


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

2001 BMW 330i.


----------



## bakracer (Feb 17, 2013)

trail.head, How is that rack mounted? I don't see a spot for the hitch?


----------



## lostgiant (Aug 12, 2014)

Here's my bike transportation!


----------



## twain (Jun 26, 2006)

*1964 fj45*

I think this was 1999. Picture is of a 1964 FJ45 after wheelin' in Hollister. We then camped out in BLM land. Next day, drove up to Henry Coe to ride. Coming back down Coe, the rear end of the truck would come sliding around in turns. Turns out we broke the rear brake line by running over some barbed wire! We also lost second gear on the way home! 
Expensive trip...


----------



## flam3job (May 6, 2008)

MINI!!

This one is a keeper by JasonW-D, on Flickr

Lost in divorce


----------



## glenn a (Oct 30, 2011)

Steez Wagon. :thumbsup:


----------



## trail.head (Mar 12, 2011)

Actually there is a hitch located behind the license plate.


----------



## grantini (Sep 14, 2014)

*Nissan pathfinder*

Been using this with my SUVs for fifteen years


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Sorry I had to do it! My bike transport machine weighs about the same as my bike! Plus it gets the equivalent of around 1000 miles per gallon! 30MPH top end and range of around 30 miles between charges.


----------



## raynman (Dec 5, 2006)

*Hard to beat...*

Just saw this thread.

My current platform is 1985 Vanagon ASI w/ Subaru EJ22 engine and lots of other bits.


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

Nothing so fancy here. Since my full-size Olds wagon is in the sick bay, I just hang the Haro on the back of another toy from the garage. 

Oh, and this here is not my Father's Oldsmobile. It was my Mother's.


----------



## toahk (Jun 12, 2006)

1992 pathfinder. Not much to say other than she has been a reliable beast, 247k miles and I wouldn't think twice about driving it across country and back.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

That picture is full of win, such an awesome setup.


----------



## mustardfj40 (Aug 23, 2006)

That's my Toyota Land Cruiser but now I'm trying to rack the bike on my 350z instead.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Jayem said:


> The 8 wheel thing doesn't even have a rack/bike?


The bikes are inside, downstairs off the main hall.


----------



## lunchwagon (Apr 29, 2010)

Thread revival time. Had my Avalanche packed up nicely for some sweet Idaho backcountry riding this past weekend.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Tacoma with a custom rack for Tepui tent. Rack height is dialed so tent is as low as possible while still allowing 6 bikes on the the tailgate.

Hitch rack sometimes to carry 10 bikes or free up the truck bed.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

fc said:


> Tacoma with a custom rack for Tepui tent. Rack height is dialed so tent is as low as possible while still allowing 6 bikes on the the tailgate.
> 
> Hitch rack sometimes to carry 10 bikes or free up the truck bed.
> View attachment 1148734


funny that I am looking into a Tacoma to do just about the same thing. Will have to check out the Tepui tent now!!


----------



## I'm Dave (May 12, 2016)

Thread I started. Pic is a few post in.

Why the FoST? I can put my bike inside. The car is fast and fun to drive. Gas mileage is not too shabby.

http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/2017-ford-focus-hatchback-cargo-space-1049688.html


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

Our little toy. 1999 Ford F350, CCLB Lariet. 

7.3L turbodiesel, upgraded turbo, 250/200 injectors, fuel system, oil system, head studs, valve springs, 100hp nitrous, intercooler, hpop, idm, bla bla bla... block and heads are stock, nothing else is. dual plate clutch, lockers, air bags, king shocks, stereo, alarm, remote start... bla bla bla. pretty much working on it on a constant basis.

Great road tripper, great bike hauler, or hauler of anything really. also hauls butt... over 450hp and 900lb/ft in street/tow setting and close to 700hp 1400/lbft on the dyno in race tune with the nitrous going. best of 13.4 @ 103mph at bandimere. but really, its not for racing... its for hauling butt in the mountains. Fully loaded heading to moab, we blast the passes as fast as traffic allows, every Wednesday I rip over top of Berthoud pass to ride Trestle.

Should roll over 300,000 miles this weekend, we basically plan to keep it forever and i'm getting a slow start on building its next engine, we plan to swap it around 400,000 miles.

we run Goodyear Duratracs for the winter, just swapped on some 20x12" wheels and 35x12.5 Firestone MTR's for summer.


----------



## 6puket (Jul 28, 2017)

One of my last car Skoda Octavia Combi
3 road bike & 3 passenger


----------



## 6puket (Jul 28, 2017)

Than i use japan minibus Mazda Bongo


----------



## 6puket (Jul 28, 2017)

and also sometimes use my cargovan Gazelle


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

this count? went to Catalina to go riding


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Yeah baby! Even the most casual observer can see that this chit is off the hook badass!


----------



## RANDELS (May 2, 2009)

My 1970 Bronco. daily driver for years and now back on the road with freshly rebuilt 302.


----------



## ethierjung (May 30, 2017)

My Saris Super Clamp 2 turns anything into a transport vehicle.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm super oldschool here, but there's simply nothing I'd rather use than this beast. Plenty comfy, hugely roomy, easy to camp out of, dirt cheap to repair.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DirtyHun said:


> I'm super oldschool here, but there's simply nothing I'd rather use than this beast. Plenty comfy, hugely roomy, easy to camp out of, dirt cheap to repair.
> 
> View attachment 1161073


sweet!!! I had one like that in the 90's. We did camp out of it! Just pull into the smallest site and lay down in the back!


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

I am a huge fan of the GM 350 motor and THM350. Cheapest engine and transmission in the world to repair. Plus, GM air conditioning simply kicks @ss. I have the entire cargo bay open and simply roll bikes (bicycles or motorcycles) up into that cavernous interior, attach straps (or bungees, for bicycles) and take off.


----------



## Namlehse (May 8, 2013)

The old one..










Was short lived..



















The other setup.










And then, the 195,000 mile, 2004 Jeep liberty aka "The Beater". Or what my wife calls, "The Death Trap". Nothing like a $5,000 bike in a $1,500 car.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

I think vans and trucks make the best transporters.


----------



## Namlehse (May 8, 2013)

DirtyHun said:


> I think vans and trucks make the best transporters.


We've been looking hard at vans/trucks for that reason. My truck is a 3500 DRW, so not the best road tripper without the camper lol.

We're considering a Pacifica


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

I hear you. My G20 gets about 14 mpg in town, but man, what a great camping, kayaking, biking base it makes!


----------

